# Tips on Handling and Caring for Trophy Bass



## Outdoor Hub (Aug 17, 2011)

Largemouth bass weighing 13 pounds or more are rare. Only 523 have been entered into the Toyota ShareLunker program in the last 25 years.

Therefore, finding one on the end of their line comes as a total surprise to many anglers. Panic usually ensues when the biggest bass the angler has ever seen breaks the surface. Holy [unprintable]! What do I do now? is a common reaction.

The first problem is getting it into the boat, especially for anglers fishing alone. Those with a partner but no net can have their buddy grasp the fish by its lower jaw and tail and bring it in. Ideally there will be a rubber net available for landing the fish. In either case the fish should not be allowed to flop around in the bottom of the boat. This removes the slime coat that protects the fish from infection and can also result in wounds.

Many bass are caught on soft plastic baits, and sometimes they swallow it. Removing the hook through the gill arch is the recommended method. A video demonstrating the procedure can be viewed at http://www.youtube.com/user/TexasParksWildlife#p/c/DD326D97517E327F/3/3RGTL9RBG2s.

Now its time to weigh the fish and put it in the livewell. You did fill the livewell before you started fishing, didnt you?

And even before that you read up on livewell management at http://www.bassmaster.com/sites/default/files/imce/KBA_LivewellManage.pdf, right?

Give yourself a gold star if you installed a livewell oxygenation system using the information at http://www.slideshare.net/raminlandfish/livewell-oxygen-injection-8773301.

You can learn more about how to properly care for fish in the Outdoor Activity Area of the Toyota Texas Bass Classic on Lake Conroe October 2830. For information on the event, visit www.toyotatexasbassclassic.com.

But now we come to the stumbling block that faces many anglers every year. Either they dont have a scale or they have a discount-store special displaying numbers that dont bear much resemblance to reality. Chances are the scale has rattled...


More...


OhioGameFishing is a member of the Outdoor Hub network


----------



## zipperneck52 (May 1, 2004)

Soooo, dinner and a movie are out, huh?


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

Imagine that...poorly kept Walmart special scales turn out to be inaccurate. Who da thunk?


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

You're not weighing gold here, just a freakin' fish. If you test your own scale at home, you can determine how accurate/inaccurate it is. For most people, a couple of ounces makes no difference.
Do you know why, only 523 have been entered into the Toyota ShareLunker program in the last 25 years?

Because In Texas, a 13 lb. bass is going to be a wall hanging or dinner.--Tim.....................................................................................................................................................................


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

They do realize that this is Ohio and the chances of even catching a 13# Largemouth are slim to none. Maybe they should've had the article geared more what alot of people here would classify as an OHIO HAWG as....say 6,7,8,9lbs. I treat all the fish I catch with respect and try to do as little amount of harm to even the ones I plan on keeping for dinner (crappie,white bass,bluegills) that night. Like that fact that they're informing us on various topics just wish this one was a little more geared to OHIO caught Largemouths.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

Tokugawa said:


> Imagine that...poorly kept Walmart special scales turn out to be inaccurate. Who da thunk?


Go figure huh.


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

spfldbassguy said:


> They do realize that this is Ohio and the chances of even catching a 13# Largemouth are slim to none. Maybe they should've had the article geared more what alot of people here would classify as an OHIO HAWG as....say 6,7,8,9lbs. I treat all the fish I catch with respect and try to do as little amount of harm to even the ones I plan on keeping for dinner (crappie,white bass,bluegills) that night. Like that fact that they're informing us on various topics just wish this one was a little more geared to OHIO caught Largemouths.


I can agree with that. Too bad a Northern and Florida strain cross still won't survive the winter here. 

To Wow's point, a scale that is off 10% is still off 1.3 lbs on a 13lb fish...and a 5% error is still .65lbs...enough to knock the fish out of the program. They kind of are gold tho...because the Lunker Share program uses the large fish for spawning and fry production. Those fry are then sold to stock ponds or public waters in Texas...creating millions of dollars in revenue. Lake Fork is a primary example...that place routinely produces 50lb bags due in large part to this breeding program.

I think Ohio should do the same for LMB and SMB. They should breed SM over 6lbs for re-introduction into Erie, and they should breed LMB over 7lbs for re-introduction into public Ohio waters.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

Tokugawa said:


> I can agree with that. Too bad a Northern and Florida strain cross still won't survive the winter here.
> 
> ...because the Lunker Share program uses the large fish for spawning and fry production. Those fry are then sold to stock ponds or public waters in Texas...creating millions of dollars in revenue. Lake Fork is a primary example...that place routinely produces 50lb bags due in large part to this breeding program.
> 
> I think Ohio should do the same for LMB and SMB. They should breed SM over 6lbs for re-introduction into Erie, and they should breed LMB over 7lbs for re-introduction into public Ohio waters.


Man it'd be killer if that kind of strain would survive huh.

Now that's one hell of an idea you got there and a revenue making one too. Probably better than 3/4 of the ideas our current fisheries leaders have had so far.


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

I'm sure Moggy could produce a double digit bass if they did this.


----------



## WLAngler (Aug 29, 2010)

Ohio ShareLunker program, what a great idea!


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

I recently read articles about Northern and Southern strains of LM and the difference is really not worth the time and money to cross the breed and try to establish it in colder climates...They have found that alot of it's quick growth is due to the "Growing Season" and the freshwater shrimp that is found in southern lakes, rivers, and streams...the Bass gorge, grow fast, and die young...this is like trout fed Bass in Colder Cali lakes but they live longer and grow bigger due to the Cooler Temps. 
The Northern Strain LM does not have the "Growing Season" or specialized food for rapid growth...Now the Erie SmallMouth and the Gobie is a different story...that's Soft, Easy, Pure Protein...it's been proven that Erie SM that eat gobies are getting bigger!

I think the best thing we can do is C&R Big fish and let them continue to spawn, build, increase, or provide habitat, and keep the forage base high by different means!


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

Intimidator said:


> I recently read articles about Northern and Southern strains of LM and the difference is really not worth the time and money to cross the breed and try to establish it in colder climates...They have found that alot of it's quick growth is due to the "Growing Season" and the freshwater shrimp that is found in southern lakes, rivers, and streams...the Bass gorge, grow fast, and die young...this is like trout fed Bass in Colder Cali lakes but they live longer and grow bigger due to the Cooler Temps.
> The Northern Strain LM does not have the "Growing Season" or specialized food for rapid growth...Now the Erie SmallMouth and the Gobie is a different story...that's Soft, Easy, Pure Protein...it's been proven that Erie SM that eat gobies are getting bigger!
> 
> I think the best thing we can do is C&R Big fish and let them continue to spawn, build, increase, or provide habitat, and keep the forage base high by different means!


Hey why you gotta squash our hopes and dreams for? Sheeshlol.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

spfldbassguy said:


> Hey why you gotta squash our hopes and dreams for? Sheeshlol.


Hey, there's always hope for that 13lb Gobie gorged Erie Smallmouth!LOL


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

Intimidator said:


> Hey, there's always hope for that 13lb Gobie gorged Erie Smallmouth!LOL


That might be great for those that actually fish Erie but unless they'd transport a few of those to places a tad closer I'll have to settle for what's already here which isn't bad.


----------

